# What set up do you recommend for racoon hunting?



## OtziTheIceMan

The racoons in my area have gotten huge, I need something more effective than my marksman.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Better get some flat band's and lead.


----------



## wll

OtziTheIceMan said:


> The racoons in my area have gotten huge, I need something more effective than my marksman.


Raccoons are very tough animals, A bow would be better. You would need to have heavy lead/steel and some powerful bands and a good head shot ... good luck !

Your Marksman is fine, it has nothing to do with the sling shot, it is all in the power source. Some of my Daisy F-16 SS are set up with some very, very powerful tubes and send heavy ammo at a very fast clip ... it is all in the set up, not the slingshot itself !

wll


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

yup, tough indeed. I think I'm going to need theraband gold and that record shot monster Joerg Sprave uses. I'll have to start lifting weights lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541

You can take them but shot placement is the key.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

You don't think a long slingshot like that would be accurate?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I have taken many ***** with a sling shot shot placement is the key and a club for back up some times it one shot kill some time you have to hit it with a club and finish it off.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

OtziTheIceMan said:


> You don't think a long slingshot like that would be accurate?


starships are really accurate but if you over power them your accurate suffers.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

yea, the times I've used extra heavy tubes in my marksman my accuracy has also suffered. But yea, good to know. I want one of those starships!


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for 




The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Check wing shooter and see if he has as my of his left for sale.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Thanks! was just checking them out. What's the difference between fixed and rotating forks? Are there any videos of someone hunting with wing-shooter's? They're cool, but I think I need a take-down model, something that will fit in my back pack. Starships are pretty big. I like length adjustability too.That ebay model looks pretty sick!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

You can take raccoons without a starship. Double band, use some heavy lead, and hit them in the head.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

I'm sure, but that extra power will allow me to make extra sure that the shot is effective. I like that peace of mind. Plus I like things big, it's the American way haha; big cars, big tvs and big slingshots lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541

the rotating forks help with sight alinement.


----------



## mr. green

Use a big caliber airgun.


----------



## Emitto

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry I had too!


----------



## Charles

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.


Just go to your local hardware store and buy the parts for about $10 and bolt it all together ... that's all there is to this one. If you buy it "ready made" you will be getting a lot of sizzle, but not much steak ....

Better yet, pick up a rotating head starship from Wingshooter. Send him a pm.

Or equally as good, get in touch with Jack Koehler and buy one of his King Cat starships ... they are great. He goes by the name King Cat here on the forum ... send him a pm.

http://supershooting.com/KC-Features.html

Or, with a very few hand tools, you can easily make a starship from scrap lumber at home.

Or, just stick with a regular slingshot and practice, practice, practice with heavy ammo. Pay careful attention to what Ghost has to say.

Check your local laws to be sure it is legal to hunt raccoon with a slingshot in your area.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bunnybuster

A .22 rimfire rifle is your best bet.

Right between the eyes.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Charles said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to your local hardware store and buy the parts for about $10 and bolt it all together ... that's all there is to this one. If you buy it "ready made" you will be getting a lot of sizzle, but not much steak ....
> 
> Better yet, pick up a rotating head starship from Wingshooter. Send him a pm.
> 
> Or equally as good, get in touch with Jack Koehler and buy one of his King Cat starships ... they are great. He goes by the name King Cat here on the forum ... send him a pm.
> 
> http://supershooting.com/KC-Features.html
> 
> Or, with a very few hand tools, you can easily make a starship from scrap lumber at home.
> 
> Or, just stick with a regular slingshot and practice, practice, practice with heavy ammo. Pay careful attention to what Ghost has to say.
> 
> Check your local laws to be sure it is legal to hunt raccoon with a slingshot in your area.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I just bought it on his ebay, which had really good reviews. I gather that ebay seller is not a member/vendor here, is he? haha. Anyway, no way I could make it myself or find the parts w/o instructions. I'd screw up a thousand different ways. Plus I live in a small town and the local stores rip you off and wouldn't carry all the parts anyway. I think I might also get a regular slingshot from wingshooter though, to check out what those rotating forks are all about, the RH-TTF. Reading about it now.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

What part of Fla are you in.


----------



## Emitto

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.
> 
> Just go to your local hardware store and buy the parts for about $10 and bolt it all together ... that's all there is to this one. If you buy it "ready made" you will be getting a lot of sizzle, but not much steak ....
> 
> Better yet, pick up a rotating head starship from Wingshooter. Send him a pm.
> 
> Or equally as good, get in touch with Jack Koehler and buy one of his King Cat starships ... they are great. He goes by the name King Cat here on the forum ... send him a pm.
> 
> http://supershooting.com/KC-Features.html
> 
> Or, with a very few hand tools, you can easily make a starship from scrap lumber at home.
> 
> Or, just stick with a regular slingshot and practice, practice, practice with heavy ammo. Pay careful attention to what Ghost has to say.
> 
> Check your local laws to be sure it is legal to hunt raccoon with a slingshot in your area.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Thanks, but I just bought it on his ebay, which had really good reviews. I gather that ebay seller is not a member/vendor here, is he? haha. Anyway, no way I could make it myself or find the parts w/o instructions. I'd screw up a thousand different ways. Plus I live in a small town and the local stores rip you off and wouldn't carry all the parts anyway. I think I might also get a regular slingshot from wingshooter though, to check out what those rotating forks are all about, the RH-TTF. Reading about it now.
> 
> " Plus I live in a small town and the local stores rip you off "
> 
> No offence but depending on what you paid for the contraption, YOU might have ALREADY gotten ripped off!
> 
> Cheers mate!


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

ghost0311/8541 said:


> What part of Fla are you in.


Crawfordville, by Apalachicola Forest. Great area to hunt.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Emitto said:


> No offence but depending on what you paid for the contraption, YOU might have ALREADY gotten ripped off!
> 
> Cheers mate!


Why do you think that? Let's hope not. Been slingshot-browsing the net for weeks and that was the most impressive slingshot I'd ever seen. I know there's a lot of bull out there but seeing that review & several hunting videos with it gave me assurance. Those kids in that youtube channel doing the review are in Southern Georgia, not too far from me, actually.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

OtziTheIceMan said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Fla are you in.
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfordville, by Apalachicola Forest. Great area to hunt.
Click to expand...

If I said poseys that mean any thing to ya. Still marks is a nice area too as for the sling shot the guy that makes them was and still may be a member on the forum I don't know.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

nope, what's that. Where's "still marks"?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

It was a restaurant up that way it's closed now and it was saint marks phone want let me talk.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.
> 
> Just go to your local hardware store and buy the parts for about $10 and bolt it all together ... that's all there is to this one. If you buy it "ready made" you will be getting a lot of sizzle, but not much steak ....
> 
> Better yet, pick up a rotating head starship from Wingshooter. Send him a pm.
> 
> Or equally as good, get in touch with Jack Koehler and buy one of his King Cat starships ... they are great. He goes by the name King Cat here on the forum ... send him a pm.
> 
> http://supershooting.com/KC-Features.html
> 
> Or, with a very few hand tools, you can easily make a starship from scrap lumber at home.
> 
> Or, just stick with a regular slingshot and practice, practice, practice with heavy ammo. Pay careful attention to what Ghost has to say.
> 
> Check your local laws to be sure it is legal to hunt raccoon with a slingshot in your area.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Thanks, but I just bought it on his ebay, which had really good reviews. I gather that ebay seller is not a member/vendor here, is he? haha. Anyway, no way I could make it myself or find the parts w/o instructions. I'd screw up a thousand different ways. Plus I live in a small town and the local stores rip you off and wouldn't carry all the parts anyway. I think I might also get a regular slingshot from wingshooter though, to check out what those rotating forks are all about, the RH-TTF. Reading about it now.


That particular eBay seller was banned here. Now that you know he is banned, I hope you will honor the rule that allows no mention of banned former members.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

haha ok, didn't know things could get so serious in a slingshot website. Wow. Should I not review it here when I get it then?


----------



## JediMike

OtziTheIceMan said:


> The racoons in my area have gotten huge, I need something more effective than my marksman.


A f***ing shotgun dude.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

JediMike said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racoons in my area have gotten huge, I need something more effective than my marksman.
> 
> 
> 
> A f***ing shotgun dude.
Click to expand...

haha I think that starship's gonna be almost as good


----------



## truthornothing

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found an amazing starship slingshot, a little pricey but exactly what I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's got a bunch of vids in his channel hunting with it, some of them pretty accurate long range shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to your local hardware store and buy the parts for about $10 and bolt it all together ... that's all there is to this one. If you buy it "ready made" you will be getting a lot of sizzle, but not much steak ....
> 
> Better yet, pick up a rotating head starship from Wingshooter. Send him a pm.
> 
> Or equally as good, get in touch with Jack Koehler and buy one of his King Cat starships ... they are great. He goes by the name King Cat here on the forum ... send him a pm.
> 
> http://supershooting.com/KC-Features.html
> 
> Or, with a very few hand tools, you can easily make a starship from scrap lumber at home.
> 
> Or, just stick with a regular slingshot and practice, practice, practice with heavy ammo. Pay careful attention to what Ghost has to say.
> 
> Check your local laws to be sure it is legal to hunt raccoon with a slingshot in your area.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but I just bought it on his ebay, which had really good reviews. I gather that ebay seller is not a member/vendor here, is he? haha. Anyway, no way I could make it myself or find the parts w/o instructions. I'd screw up a thousand different ways. Plus I live in a small town and the local stores rip you off and wouldn't carry all the parts anyway. I think I might also get a regular slingshot from wingshooter though, to check out what those rotating forks are all about, the RH-TTF. Reading about it now.
Click to expand...

Wing shooter has retired. I inquired about a Fireant and he is no longer making them. I told him if he makes another I have dibs lol


----------



## wll

OtziTheIceMan said:


> JediMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racoons in my area have gotten huge, I need something more effective than my marksman.
> 
> 
> 
> A f***ing shotgun dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha I think that starship's gonna be almost as good
Click to expand...

Weren't you in a video shooting squirrels with a blowgun a while back ?

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OtziTheIceMan said:


> haha ok, didn't know things could get so serious in a slingshot website. Wow. Should I not review it here when I get it then?


The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.


----------



## Emitto

I am starting to get a funny feel about this new member! :what:

Cheers fellas!


----------



## truthornothing

Does anyone here own a King Cat. If so do you like it. I really wanted one of Wingshooters i like the rotating head concept. I hate I missed out.


----------



## Charles

I have two of them. One I modified by putting an aluminum extension on it for a longer draw ... I use it for Power Rangers shoots. The other is vanilla. If you like starships, you will like the King Cat. It is VERY well made.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## truthornothing

Thanks Charles, much appreciated


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I would not recommend going after a raccoon with a slingshot, especially as a beginner, maybe after years of experience.
If you are going too , use heavy lead , and a long draw


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Pick up some 50 cal muzzle loaders from your local gun shop, and order a set of capable bands, such as double tbg, or looped 1745s


----------



## wll

You need heavy ammo, speed and those two together must be in unison with shot placement ! Without a accurate shot you've got nothing, especially with an animal that size.

wll


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

> The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.


He sounds like the Bad Boy of the slingshot world haha. Since I can't ask it here, can someone send me a private PM w the inside scoop?



> Weren't you in a video shooting squirrels with a blowgun a while back ?
> 
> wll


Not that I know of! 



wll said:


> You need heavy ammo, speed and those two together must be in unison with shot placement ! Without a accurate shot you've got nothing, especially with an animal that size.
> 
> wll


Yes, I understand the challenge. I know I need a head shot. That kid in the video was able to get accurate with that starship very quickly, so I think I have a pretty good chance. I've been practicing lots lately. I've gotten much more accurate, so I feel confident in my abilities.



> I would not recommend going after a raccoon with a slingshot, especially as a beginner, maybe after years of experience.
> If you are going too , use heavy lead , and a long draw


I have shot slingshots on and off since I was a kid. Hadn't been too active recently, but I'm removing those cowebs as we speak!

I know I need a long draw and the most power available out there from a slingshot. That why I got this starship. As for ammo, which do you think is better for racoons, .50 lead or .44?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OtziTheIceMan said:


> The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.
> 
> He sounds like the Bad Boy of the slingshot world haha. Since I can't ask it here, can someone send me a private PM w the inside scoop?


Why do you feel the need to know why a particular person was banned?


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Henry in Panama said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.
> 
> He sounds like the Bad Boy of the slingshot world haha. Since I can't ask it here, can someone send me a private PM w the inside scoop?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to know why a particular person was banned?
Click to expand...

Because I just spent $130 buying a slingshot from that person.


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.
> 
> He sounds like the Bad Boy of the slingshot world haha. Since I can't ask it here, can someone send me a private PM w the inside scoop?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to know why a particular person was banned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I just spent $130 buying a slingshot from that person.
Click to expand...

Oh man I really need to make a trip to lowe's and start bolting these things together.

Well Iceman I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your ****.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Why do you feel the need to know why a particular person was banned?
> 
> The slingshot is not banned, so review away. Just bear in mind that the guy who makes them and the video you posted is persona non grata on this forum. It's all in the rules.
> 
> He sounds like the Bad Boy of the slingshot world haha. Since I can't ask it here, can someone send me a private PM w the inside scoop?
> 
> Because I just spent $130 buying a slingshot from that person.


I'm sorry to hear that, but as I have already said, banned former members are not proper topics of discussion. Please let this be the last time I have to remind you of that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is an honest review of the Starship.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39951-the-shockley-ww4-retractable-starship/?hl=shockley


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is an honest review of the Starship.


WOW, been reading that and various other related threads for the past hour. I had to do some investigation. Had no idea of the drama minefield I was walking into when I mentioned buying that slingshot; but with all due respect, I feel from the beggining of this thread that people have been trying very hard to denigrate my purchase & get me to buy from other vendors that sponsor this site. Just my honest impression as a newcomer.

Of course I'll have to test the starship when I get it and I'll make my own review, but I did lots of research & looking around before buying it and so far I haven't seen anything that seriously makes me regret my purchase.

That review doesn't seem as honest as you say. First of all I can see that the flippinout guy is another vendor. That already makes me suspicious. Reading further I see that he actually offered to pay to have the slingshot shipped to him for review to apparently then rip it apart.

First he said he had "nothing good to say", which is pretty extreme when one considers how innovative that starship is.Then when he is reluctanctly convinced to write the review, in his 1st paragraph he says that it takes "ten bucks, an hour of time" to make it. I can tell you, from working on and off at a shop, that that is obviously untrue and makes me even more suspicious about the rest.

An image is worth a thousand words. What one can see in that kid's video review & hunting clips (as well as the ebay reviews) and what the Flippinout guy is saying seem world's apart.

For example, Flippinout says that "precise shooting was not going to happen" and that it's not "safe to shoot powerful bands and heavy projectiles."

And yet that kid, who is no slingshot champion, easily shoots/hunts with powerful bands/heavy projectiles over and over again with very precise shots, and at long distances, dragging that slingshot through rivers and mud. Flippinout says that there's "visible flex" in the forks and makes it seem like the thing is falling apart, yet the kid doesn't mention or show any and says that it is very solidly put together with the toughest materials available.

It just doesn't seem credible. Just my opinion.


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an honest review of the Starship.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, been reading that and various other related threads for the past hour. I had to do some investigation. Had no idea of the drama minefield I was walking into when I mentioned buying that slingshot; but with all due respect, I feel from the beggining of this thread that people have been trying very hard to denigrate my purchase & get me to buy from other vendors that sponsor this site. Just my honest impression as a newcomer.
> 
> Of course I'll have to test the starship when I get it and I'll make my own review, but I did lots of research & looking aound before buying it and so far I haven't seen anything that seriously makes me regret my purchase.
> 
> That review doesn't seem as honest as you say. First of all I can see that the flippinout guy is another vendor. That already makes me suspicious. Reading further I see that he actually offered to pay to have the slingshot shipped to him for review to apparently then rip it apart. First he said he had "nothing good to say", which is pretty extreme when one considers how innovative that starship is.
> 
> Then when he is reluctanctly convinced to write the review, in his 1st paragraph he says that it takes "ten bucks, an hour of time" to make it. I can tell you, from working on and off at a shop, that that is obviously untrue and makes me even more suspicious about the rest.
> An image is worth a thousand words. What one can see in that kid's video review & hunting clips (as well as the ebay reviews) and what the Flippinout guy is saying seem world's apart.
> 
> For example, Flippinout says that "precise shooting was not going to happen" and that it's not "safe to shoot powerful bands and heavy projectiles."
> And yet that kid, who is no slingshot champion, shoots/hunts with powerful bands/heavy projectiles over and over again with very precise shots, and at long distances, dragging that slingshot through rivers and mud. Flippinout says that there's "visible flex" in the forks and makes it seem like the thing is falling apart, yet the kid doesn't mention or show any and says that it is very solidly put together with excellent materials.
> 
> It just doesn't seem credible. Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Yeah man I agree, trust some kid that made a video one time instead of Nathan Masters. HAHAHAHA

This is obviously a troll so I will show myself to the door, it is pretty entertaining to read though.


----------



## truthornothing

August West said:


> Here is an honest review of the Starship.
> 
> WOW, been reading that and various other related threads for the past hour. I had to do some investigation. Had no idea of the drama minefield I was walking into when I mentioned buying that slingshot; but with all due respect, I feel from the beggining of this thread that people have been trying very hard to denigrate my purchase & get me to buy from other vendors that sponsor this site. Just my honest impression as a newcomer.
> 
> Of course I'll have to test the starship when I get it and I'll make my own review, but I did lots of research & looking aound before buying it and so far I haven't seen anything that seriously makes me regret my purchase.
> 
> That review doesn't seem as honest as you say. First of all I can see that the flippinout guy is another vendor. That already makes me suspicious. Reading further I see that he actually offered to pay to have the slingshot shipped to him for review to apparently then rip it apart. First he said he had "nothing good to say", which is pretty extreme when one considers how innovative that starship is.
> 
> Then when he is reluctanctly convinced to write the review, in his 1st paragraph he says that it takes "ten bucks, an hour of time" to make it. I can tell you, from working on and off at a shop, that that is obviously untrue and makes me even more suspicious about the rest.
> An image is worth a thousand words. What one can see in that kid's video review & hunting clips (as well as the ebay reviews) and what the Flippinout guy is saying seem world's apart.
> 
> For example, Flippinout says that "precise shooting was not going to happen" and that it's not "safe to shoot powerful bands and heavy projectiles."
> And yet that kid, who is no slingshot champion, shoots/hunts with powerful bands/heavy projectiles over and over again with very precise shots, and at long distances, dragging that slingshot through rivers and mud. Flippinout says that there's "visible flex" in the forks and makes it seem like the thing is falling apart, yet the kid doesn't mention or show any and says that it is very solidly put together with excellent materials.
> 
> It just doesn't seem credible. Just my opinion.
> 
> Yeah man I agree, trust some kid that made a video one time instead Nathan Masters. HAHAHAHA
> 
> This is obviously a troll so I will show myself to the door, it is pretty entertaining to read though.


Yeah troll seems to be an appropriate assessment. I think I would defer to Nathan, I looked at it and it does look like about 15 dollars worth of parts. It would take me a bit longer than an hour to assemble the first one, but once that was done it shouldn't take a lot. Nathan is from NC as am I. Our Mama's teach us not to lie hence my screen name. But as Shakespeare penned " The Lady (no offence intended but this is the actual quote from Hamlet not the misquote) doth protest too much methinks"


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

> it does look like about 15 dollars worth of parts. It would take me a bit longer than an hour to assemble the first one, but once that was done it shouldn't take a lot


If you can make me one I will pay you for it. I'm serious. I'm all for saving money. How much do you charge an hour? I could pay you $15 plus an hour of work plus shipping. Deal? Just post pictures of it here when you're done and I'll send you the money.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I haven't seen this piece of equipment,
But after reading what Nathan wrote,I don't want to.Nathan is a straight shooter all the way, he don't bullsh*t


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

> I haven't seen this piece of equipment,
> But after reading what Nathan wrote,I don't want to.Nathan is a straight shooter all the way, he don't bullsh*t


I have a fresh "begginer's mind" coming into this forum & I disagree and apparently others do too http://www.yelp.com/biz/simple-shot-shooting-sports-candler-5

I actually looked at all the slingshots that Nathan sells on his website before deciding on this starship. The impression that I get from his website and from a lot of the slingshots here is that it's mostly about pretty artistic slingshots, and variations on the same theme, not about maximizing hunting power. There's even a guy here making slingshots out of gold fo God's sakes! That's very far from the practical purpose that I think slingshots should have. Why aren't other vendors selling take down starships? I'm the living proof that there's guys willing to buy them. If more vendors made them maybe I'd have more options. If you don't think I should buy this model, make a better one and I'll buy it. Like I said, i want maximum slingshot power to hunt these darn racoons.


----------



## truthornothing

I have a Chief AJ slingbow and at 20yds I am grouping 4" That and an arrow with a broadhead and that will kill a ****. I have 50lb tubes and bought it to hunt with. Though I too am intrigued by the starship concept as I do not think I could ever master the butterfly shooting technique to increase my fps so if I want to increase it for me its double bands or a longer draw like with a starship. I have archery experience and that is why I bought the slingbow. I am in the market for a starship but I want one of Wingshooter's but he has retired. Charles has suggested King Cat and if Roger doesn't get bored and make slingshots again that is probably where I will get mine as I have seen good reviews on that one


----------



## August West

Your fresh and new and know nothing so you think you know more than an entire forum full of experienced shooters and hunters?

You know why no one else makes a take down starship? Because it is not needed and is a flawed design, if there was a market for them, besides to inexperienced mall ninjas, then they would be available. The entire slingshot world is not against take down slingshots because they don't like the one person that makes them and to think that is a bit silly.

Buy or make yourself a conventional slingshot and learn to shoot it. Get a few kills then move up to the raccoons with a bit of experience under your belt. But whatever you do quit trying to convince us that this hardware store abomination is innovative or useful for anything.


----------



## August West

Oh and I forgot to say, thank you for that Yelp review you posted, that was hilarious.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

haha well sometimes the most expert fish can forget that he swims in the water and it takes someone outside the water to point it out. In any case, I will give you my honest hands on review when I receive the starship. Till then I can only go by what I've seen and read, and my subjective impression of people's biases, which I've already described. BTW I'm a fairly experienced bow hunter and do have quite a few slingshot kills under my belt, even though I've only hunted with a slingshot occasionally. Mostly birds, which are easier to kill with my marksman than squirrels or racoons.


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> haha well sometimes the most expert fish can forget that he swims in the water and it takes someone outside the water to point it out. In any case, I will give you my honest hands on review when I receive the starship. Till then I can only go by what I've seen and read, and my subjective impression of people's biases, which I've already described. BTW I'm a fairly experienced bow hunter and do have quite a few slingshot kills under my belt, even though I've only hunted with a slingshot occasionally. Mostly birds, which are easier to kill with my marksman than squirrels or racoons.


I look forward to it. I would love to see some hunting pics as well. As I said before I really hope you are happy with it, $130 is a whole lot of money for any slingshot imo.

EDIT: This is not the only slingshot forum on the web. Check out what some of the other forums think of this slingshot you might find some that love it.....then again, probably not.


----------



## Emitto

TROLL ALERT! Come on fellas stop feeding the trolls!

Good try buddy!

I am out!

Peace!


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

> You know why no one else makes a take down starship? Because it is not needed and is a flawed design, if there was a market for them, besides to inexperienced mall ninjas, then they would be available. The entire slingshot world is not against take down slingshots because they don't like the one person that makes them and to think that is a bit silly.


You know, you're so wrong about this it's funny. I found this expert shooter "Michael McLure" (who actually looks like one of the moderators here) who has a take-down starship. Is he an "inexperienced mall ninja"? This is what he has to say about it:

- "The ultimate weapon"

- "A ton of power"

- VERY accurate

- "The ultimate take along slingshot weapon"

- "I'm not going to go into the specifics of what I know this rig is capable of... but you could carry it around for any purpose, It'll do the job for you..."

- "I love it"

- "A pocket full of destruction"

And this is not even a model that I like as much as the one I got.


----------



## August West

Emitto said:


> TROLL ALERT! Come on fellas stop feeding the trolls!
> 
> Good try buddy!
> 
> I am out!
> 
> Peace!


Yeah man but it is fun.


----------



## August West

I am so wrong? Really? Sounds like a fantastic business opportunity for you. You should go into the business and start making these......oooorrrr maybe you already have? :what:

Come on man show me something. Show me some serious hunters that use one or endorse one, here or anywhere in the world. Something besides a 12 year old shooting squirrels in his backyard.

I will freely admit that this is excellent advertising for the person that shall forever go unnamed. Too bad his slingshots are garbage. LOL


----------



## August West

Oh and the Urbanhunterz, love that name lol, were given that slingshot for free and have said that if not there is no way they would pay the money for it.

On another forum the maker of these slingshots used these same videos to promote his slingshots, interesting don't you think? I am not allowed to post the link openly but if anyone wants it feel free to PM.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

You said that take down starships are a "flawed design" which "the entire slingshot world is... against" except for "inexperienced mall ninjas".

Is that why you didn't comment on Michael McLure's statements on his take-down starship?

Would you care to comment on his video?


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> You said that take down starships are a "flawed design" which "the entire slingshot world is... against" except for "inexperienced mall ninjas".
> 
> Is that why you didn't comment on Michael McLure's statements on his take-down starship?
> 
> Would you care to comment on his video?


Sure I would be happy to comment, even though you took some of my phrases out of context. MJ is a hell of a guy that I think a lot of and is as dedicated a slingshot shooter as I know. He also does not hunt.

Why don't you message MJ and ask him?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

shocky are you out there are you out there shocky shocky are you out there are out ther shocky.


----------



## SmilingFury

There is a very very similar feel to the arguing style of this OP and one particular persona non grata. The only person who would publicly admit to paying $130 for the home depot shooter, is the guy who wants you to buy one. No one has brought this thing up since the recent unpleasant string of threads started by a certain person. He takes the same cheap shots at Nathan. We all know who this is.

I really hope no one is STUPID enough to take this sham seriously and WASTE THEIR MONEY on an UNSAFE apparatus like the one in question. It is POORLY MADE and has been reviewed as such BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD. I am gonna go ahead and believe him over some teenagers. Is there any part of your life that you model after what you did, or how you did it , when you were a teenager? Me either. 
Some may have taken pity on the maker and reviewed neutrally but I don't pet dogs who wag their tails and growl at me at the same time. 
Saying "But it's tail was wagging!!" wont cure a dog bite now will it?? Don't get bitten, DO NOT BUY THIS UNSAFE PRODUCT.

I AM NOT A VENDOR. I am just another member who is tired of the cancer on our community that this person and his products are.

Be well,
SF


----------



## truthornothing

ghost0311/8541 said:


> shocky are you out there are you out there shocky shocky are you out there are out ther shocky.


You've been hit by a smooth criminal


----------



## Emitto

I think that if the raccoon was a little drunk, you might be able to kill it, Picture this, you see the raccoon and think this is my chance, you take you starship, you assembled it, you aim at the critter, Raccoon sees the starship and starts laughing uncontrollably, raccoon dies from laughter! I think is possible!

Cheers Shockley!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

It's more than likely unsafe , like sf said, also, working on basic fundamentals of shooting and practice is key to slingshot hunting, you must miss for a while , before you can hit consistently
I'm not interested in selling you a dream.
There's no substitute for experience and knowledge, there is no easy way out when it comes to being proficient with a slingshot. You have the best in the world here commenting on your post, giving you valuable info. Don't waste it


----------



## treefork

View attachment 84001
View attachment 84002


I think these guys are the same person .


----------



## wll

I got a feeling something is going on strange here, and I don't like the feeling.

Does anyone have the old Blowgun video that you know who posted a while ago ? I very well could be wrong, but this whole thing is strange and taking away from the good time and the good educational post that are on this useful forum.

All it takes is one bad apple and I have a feeling I spotted it !

wll


----------



## wll

treefork said:


> photo-14315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-11855.png
> 
> I think these guys are the same person .


 or are two peas in a pod !


----------



## Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> photo-14315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-11855.png
> 
> I think these guys are the same person .


Spot on!


----------



## wll

For those who are interested, go to You Tube and type in the person we are talking about with the name he used here... you will see a person after person talking about him and most of these folks are very strange.

Houston ... I think we have a problem !

wll


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

> Quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-14315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-11855.png
> 
> I think these guys are the same person .


Wooow, paranoia strikes deep into your life it will creep lol



> Quote
> 
> I AM NOT A VENDOR. I am just another member who is tired of the cancer on our community that this person and his products are.


Holy guacamole, I just came to this forum to have fun. You sound like a member of the Church of Scientology lol. You're taking this waaay too seriously. Dude, it's just a slingshot. Probably the best slingshot ever made. But just a slingshot.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

Going back to what this thread was about: hunting racoons. I suppose I'll have to get as close as I can get. If I attempt far away shots like those kids did with these beavers I won't have as good a chance


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Here not one taken with a starship not saying that you can't do with one.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here not one taken with a starship not saying that you can't do with one.


Excellent! Do you use the "flip" or "active" style of shooting? There's a great slingshot hunter I saw on youtube "st.claire county" that also shows a raccoon kill and says that he used that style. It's supposed to give you more power, but it's also harder to master.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

No I shoot gangster style


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No I shoot gangster style


Like this?


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Going back to what this thread was about: hunting racoons. I suppose I'll have to get as close as I can get. If I attempt far away shots like those kids did with these beavers I won't have as good a chance


Great video, nothing says quality slingshot like a kid riding around in a golf cart in a gated community taking pot shots at beavers. LOL Man you really got to come up with some new material.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

August West said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote
> 
> You said that take down starships are a "flawed design" which "the entire slingshot world is... against" except for "inexperienced mall ninjas".
> 
> Is that why you didn't comment on Michael McLure's statements on his take-down starship?
> 
> Would you care to comment on his video?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I would be happy to comment, even though you took some of my phrases out of context. MJ is a **** of a guy that I think a lot of and is as dedicated a slingshot shooter as I know. He also does not hunt.
> 
> Why don't you message MJ and ask him?
Click to expand...

I thought you "would be happy to comment" on McLure's statements. Is this it??? The only real comment I read here is that McLure "does not hunt". What am I supposed to make of that?

Let's review once again what you said:

*"You know why no one else makes a take down starship? Because it is not needed and is a flawed design, if there was a market for them, besides to inexperienced mall ninjas, then they would be available. The entire slingshot world is not against take down slingshots because they don't like the one person that makes them and to think that is a bit silly."*

An now let's repeat what McLure said about his take down starship:

- "The ultimate weapon"

- "A ton of power"

- VERY accurate

- "The ultimate take along slingshot weapon"

- "I'm not going to go into the specifics of what I know this rig is capable of... but you could carry it around for any purpose, It'll do the job for you..."

- "I love it"

- "A pocket full of destruction

If you are "happy to comment" as you say you are, please do. Are you meaning to say that these statements cannot apply to hunting? Explain...elaborate please,



SmilingFury said:


> Quote
> 
> It is POORLY MADE and has been reviewed as such BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD.
> SF


I gave my reasons why I thought that review was not credible. And since I chose that starship over any of the slingshots he makes, that means that I don't consider him as good a builder as this starship's maker, at least for the things that matter to me: power and accuracy. Also, there's other reviews even in this very forum that were much more positive http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40202-mr-shockleys-starship/
It seems that improvements were made to the starship based on those reviews as well http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40605-improved-retractable-starship-in-camo/

Why do you guys keep trying to pressure me into adopting your opinions? Like I said, I will do an honest review when I receive it.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Was there a recovery of that beaver?
And second, chances are He just pissed off those beavers ,. Beavers are tough as nails, just because they dropped below surface, doesn't mean they are kill shots


----------



## August West

If you really want me too.

Flawed design: to much flex, to large and bulky, poorly made, too expensive. I, unlike you, know Nathan Masters personally and trust every word he said, whether he is a venfor here or not.

Mall ninjas: show me one experienced hunter or target shooter that shoots one, I am talking the specific model sold on ebay. And no, those rich kids that got one for free do not count.

Again feel free to message MJ and invite him to this thread.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

August West said:


> If you really want me too.
> 
> Flawed design: to much flex, to large and bulky, poorly made, too expensive. I, unlike you, know Nathan Masters personally and trust every word he said, whether he is a vendor here or not.
> 
> Mall ninjas: show me one experienced hunter or target shooter that shoots one, I am talking the specific model sold on ebay. And no, those rich kids that got one for free do not count.
> 
> Again feel free to message MJ and invite him to this thread.


You now seem to be saying that you only have an issue with the slingshot I bought on ebay, but before you were talking about take-down starships in general:

*"You know why no one else makes a take down starship? Because it is not needed and is a flawed design, if there was a market for them, besides to inexperienced mall ninjas, then they would be available. The entire slingshot world is not against take down slingshots because they don't like the one person that makes them and to think that is a bit silly."*

And once again, you said you "would be happy to comment" on McLure's super positive statements about his take-down starship.

I'm still waiting.

You say that the young man reviewing and hunting with the starship "doesn't count".

Why should you count more?

Have you proven that you're a better hunter than him? I have no idea who you are. And actually, if even a kid can show those kind of shots and hunting, that would actually be a point in favor of the starship, not against it.

On a side note, that kid looks quite fit and muscular. Do you think you are stronger than him?

As I've already explained, I found very serious factual and credibility issues with Nathan's review. I'm not going to repeat them here, or link once again to the reviews of other members of this forum who contradicted him. I also found out that improvements were made to the starship based on those reviews as well. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40605-improved-retractable-starship-in-camo/

The ebay reviews are also excellent.

This is what I think is happening: you are set in your ways. You have a very strong attachment to preconceived ideas of what slingshots should be like, and to the echo chamber that constantly reinforces that faith. So when a model comes along that is radically different from what you're used to, you can't accept it. Even if it was the best slingshot in the world, as I suspect this model is.

Look, you're not going to pressure me into adopting your opinions about this starship. I did a lot of research before buying it and when I receive it I will test it and come up with my own conclusions.


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want me too.
> 
> Flawed design: to much flex, to large and bulky, poorly made, too expensive. I, unlike you, know Nathan Masters personally and trust every word he said, whether he is a vendor here or not.
> 
> Mall ninjas: show me one experienced hunter or target shooter that shoots one, I am talking the specific model sold on ebay. And no, those rich kids that got one for free do not count.
> 
> Again feel free to message MJ and invite him to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You now seem to be saying that you only have an issue with the slingshot I bought on ebay, but before you were talking about take-down starships in general:
> 
> *"You know why no one else makes a take down starship? Because it is not needed and is a flawed design, if there was a market for them, besides to inexperienced mall ninjas, then they would be available. The entire slingshot world is not against take down slingshots because they don't like the one person that makes them and to think that is a bit silly."*
> 
> And once again, you said you "would be happy to comment" on McLure's super positive statements about his take-down starship.
> 
> I'm still waiting.
> 
> You say that the young man reviewing and hunting with the starship "doesn't count".
> 
> Why should you count more?
> 
> Have you proven that you're a better hunter than him? I have no idea who you are. And actually, if even a kid can show those kind of shots and hunting, that would actually be a point in favor of the starship, not against it.
> 
> On a side note, that kid looks quite fit and muscular. Do you think you are stronger than him?
> 
> As I've already explained, I found very serious factual and credibility issues with Nathan's review. I'm not going to repeat them here, or link once again to the reviews of other members of this forum who contradicted him. I also found out that improvements were made to the starship based on those reviews as well. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40605-improved-retractable-starship-in-camo/
> 
> The ebay reviews are also excellent.
> 
> This is what I think is happening: you are set in your ways. You have a very strong attachment to preconceived ideas of what slingshots should be like, and to the echo chamber that constantly reinforces that faith. So when a model comes along that is radically different from what you're used to, you can't accept it. Even if it was the best slingshot in the world, as I suspect this model is.
> 
> Look, you're not going to pressure me into adopting your opinions about this starship. I did a lot of research before buying it and when I receive it I will test it and come up with my own conclusions.
Click to expand...

Ok this is just getting weirder and and weirder. My hunting prowess is not in question however I have "proven" many times that I am capable of taking game and regularly do so. Talking about how "fit and muscular" that kid looks is actually more than a bit creepy, and I fail to see the relevance at all.

I am talking about the ebay slingshot specifically and have said that over and over, although I do not think any take down starship is the best choice for hunting regardless of what MJ said in a video.

The reason my opinion counts and the kid's doesn't, I am not receiving free stuff from the manufacturer and he is, send me one of your crutch shots and I will do an honest review and hunt with it. If I am wrong I will will publicly state it.

I am completely done with this and any other conversation about this maker or his slingshots.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

You're free to mail the manufacturer on his ebay and ask him for that. He has allowed others to review his models here in the past, so I'm sure you have a pretty good shot. As for the kid, the proof is in the pudding: he demonstrates powerful and accurate shots and hunting with it. It's not just an opinion. What % of slingshot manufacturers do you know of that even have a video with their slingshot being shown hunting? The "fit and muscular" part was simply a polite way of saying that it's not wise to belittle a kid that might easily kick your arse.

I am glad that you have at least now said that you "do not think any take down starship is the best choice for hunting regardless of what MJ said in a video."

Fine. Tell me then if and how you think MJ was wrong about his comments, and why they don't apply to hunting. You have yourself praised MJ and his abilities and haven't questioned his honesty. So that's not an issue.

Please elaborate.


----------



## August West

OtziTheIceMan said:


> The "fit and muscular" part was simply a polite way of saying that it's not wise to belittle a kid that might easily kick your arse.


WTF????


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

Ohh my god! August. Look at the size of that slingshot. I like big slingshots and I can not lie the other shooters might deny,but when a starship walks in with a itty bitty waiste and a wide fork in my face i get sprung. Want to pull up tough. Look at the crutch hes shooting there really is no disputing. O racoon's I want to get with ya and take your picture.


----------



## August West

Sorry man I can't comment anymore, some kid my kick might butt. Love your song though. HAHAHA


----------



## Cjw

Are we talking about the Ballet dancers monstrosity again. I thought he was banned? Or is this someone new ?


----------



## Cjw

Oh and strong and muscular doesn't make you a great fighter. Seen bodybuilder s get their butt kicked by regular guys.


----------



## M.J

Please leave me out of this, especially without asking me first.
I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

Yo! SF. Let's kick it. Now stop collaborate and listen Sr.Miss is here with a brand new invention. Something turn my trash cans over nightly even when the lids are on tightly. Will it ever stop, i dont know. Turn on the lights their eyes glow. To the extreme i rock starship like vandle running through the yard in a bath robe and my sandles.cruzing in my golf cart slow,bath robe open so my chest can show. Trying to get through but the driveways packed. bumper to bumper with my dads hatchback. Game wardens on the seen,if you know what I mean. Trying to write me up for for shooting at a drag queen. If there is a problem yo I'll solve it. Check this starship while Sr.Miss revolves it.


----------



## August West

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Yo! SF. Let's kick it. Now stop collaborate and listen Sr.Miss is here with a brand new invention. Something turn my trash cans over nightly even when the lids are on tightly. Will it ever stop, i dont know. Turn on the lights their eyes glow. To the extreme i rock starship like vandle running through the yard in a bath robe and my sandles.cruzing in my golf cart slow,bath robe open so my chest can show. Trying to get through but the driveways packed. bumper to bumper with my dads hatchback. Game wardens on the seen,if you know what I mean. Trying to write me up for for shooting at a drag queen. If there is a problem yo I'll solve it. Check this starship while Sr.Miss revolves it.


You should change your name to rhymin *******.


----------



## wll

OK, I have been following this guy, and the way he responds, it is just like the bag that was banned.... This guy gets off on this... Go to You tube and look up his old name, and look at the folks that have responded to him...

His goal IMHO is to cause trouble on any forum or he is on .... The last time this kind of stuff happened is when you know who was here.

I'm trying to keep my cool before I get kicked off this forum.... To bad I have had a great time the last 7 or so months, but this guy is REALLY getting to me... But that how he gets his jollies.

wll


----------



## JonM

He who can not be named either is the new guy, coached the new guy, or has brainwashed him to parrot his useless banter. Either way, the line was cast & the bait has been taken. The arguments are predictable, adversarial & no matter what, end up pointless. The length of this thread is almost laughable & quite entertaining.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

M.J said:


> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.


haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.

In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha

Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol

There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure


----------



## SlingshotBill

To each is own on the slingshot. but Id double up on the TBG, get used to shooting with a headlamp and i would aim high on the head so youll miss or drop him. Oh id use 1/2 steel because i dont like lead


----------



## Cjw

OtziTheIceMan said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.
> In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha
> Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol
> 
> There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure
Click to expand...


----------



## SlingshotBill

OtziTheIceMan said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.
> In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha
> Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol
> 
> There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure
Click to expand...

Got to say its little high priced for what it is because it aint made out of exotic wood or gold


----------



## Cjw

Why does the forum attract these people. I can't believe someone's pushing that piece of crap again. I wouldn't shoot that thing if someone paid me. I'd like to shoot at it,maybe it would make a good target but that's about it. Freaking unbelievable . Are people really that crazy.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

SlingshotBill said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.
> In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha
> Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol
> 
> There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to say its little high priced for what it is because it aint made out of exotic wood or gold
Click to expand...

I've had a few much more expensive crossbows and none was made out of exotic woods or gold. I think the high grade anodized aluminum this starship is made out of is also not cheap.

I was willing to spend all the way up to $150 for an awesome slingshot. I browsed all over the internet and found nothing that equaled the performance/features of this starship - certainly not at this price range. Can you tell me of any?


----------



## Cjw

Someone call Bellview please.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

Look at them yoyos, that's the way you do it,play your slingshot on the you tube screen. That ain't working that's the way you do it, get your starship for nothing and the chicks for free. What is that, their riding on a gulf cart like a chimpanzee. That ain't working that's the way you do it crutches ain't for nothing and their starship free.


----------



## SlingshotBill

OtziTheIceMan said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.
> In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha
> Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol
> 
> There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to say its little high priced for what it is because it aint made out of exotic wood or gold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a few much more expensive crossbows and none was made out of exotic woods or gold. I think the high grade anodized aluminum this starship is made out of is also not cheap.
> I was willing to spend all the way up to $150 for an awesome slingshot. I browsed all over the internet and found nothing that equaled the performance/features of this starship - certainly not at this price range. Can you tell me of any?
Click to expand...

Well like they said a used Wingshooter 24 50, but bunnybuster has some neat custom starships, theres the kingcat oh the saunders Foldable wristrocket idk the model #

and in the DIY department Bill hays and Jorge Sprave have tuorials on starships. i dont have one like you got post up your reveiw after you get that raccoon id like to see it.


----------



## OtziTheIceMan

SlingshotBill said:


> Well like they said a used Wingshooter 24 50, but bunnybuster has some neat custom starships, theres the kingcat oh the saunders Foldable wristrocket idk the model #
> 
> and in the DIY department Bill hays and Jorge Sprave have tuorials on starships. i dont have one like you got post up your reveiw after you get that raccoon id like to see it.


Yeah, i wanna get my hands on a wingshooter one to compare. I haven't seen any hunting videos with it so I can't comment. However, like I said, I was looking for a take down one, and it doesn't seem like the ones you mention would be too different in performance from another cheaper aluminum starship I've seen on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-Starship-Slingshot-w-buffalo-leather-/321759914655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4aea62aa9f

What was your impression, from the kid's reviews/videos, of the performance difference between this take-down one I bought and the one you used?


----------



## SmilingFury

Does anyone know the words to steve miller band's The Joker?

I will start...Ok?

...some people call me the space cowboy,
some call me the gangster of loooooove,
Some people call me Mauuuuuuuuurice...


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

Pull back the starship,pull it back while your feet are stompin and the jam is pumpin. Look ahead the racoon's jumpin. Pull it back a little more get the party going at the back door. See cause that's where the raccoon is at and you'll find out if you shoot flat. I don't want,a place to stay nail that racoon's booty on the first shot. Make my day. Make my day. Make make make my day.


----------



## August West

Poor raccoons.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

My Starship kills all the racoons in the yard. And their like.its better than yours. Damn right. Its better than yours. I could teach you,but i would have to charge.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

My Starship kills all the racoons in the yard. And their like.its better than yours. Damn right. Its better than yours. I could teach you,but i would have to charge.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

A raccoon called Chris followed Sr.Miss every gig I played. Then I dissed it and star shipped it now it stalking jay. Its tough to rock a rhyme to rock a rhyme that's right on time its tricky. Tricky tricky tricky


----------



## SmilingFury

Loddy-doddy, we likes to party, we dont want to hear you bother everybody.

We're just some men who rock a forked stick , and and who wont swallow BS from some trolling pr#%k.

So for all y'all, who been through this helll, have a good time and enjoy yourselves,

Because it is cool when we defend our cozy condition, which we create, because crutchshooters we aint missing.

So listen closely to what we say, because these rhyming posts will be happenin' everyday.

I woke up around 6 o'clock in the mornin' , this OP's tactics are known, and-had-me-yawnin',

He's trying to sell sell sell extendable garbage by posting videos and making up data,

So just pick and post your rhyme on ALL HIS THREADS, and get rid of this persona non grata.


----------



## wll

OtziTheIceMan said:


> haha well, I like yours too. If it was on sale, I'd buy it too. But I actually like the one I got better; I love that leather & camo colors; and it's slimmer, made out of precisely machined anodized alumium (instead of man-carved cheaper wood), more other-wordly looking, and more high tech i.e. having 1 inch increments of extension is pretty cool.The shots that kid shoots seem stronger than yours and at least as accurate, even though he's no slingshot champion.
> In any case, for me the emphasis is on performance, not looks. I know that for some folks here it's the other way around. It's all about a fetish for little carvings of exotic woods, and even gold and silver in their slingshots! haha
> Some people are having very emotional reactions. It was just a purchase. For me this is just a passtime. It's not my life. It's not a religion lol
> 
> There's a famous experiment that is good to learn from about conformity to social pressure


Got to say its little high priced for what it is because it aint made out of exotic wood or gold

I've had a few much more expensive crossbows and none was made out of exotic woods or gold. I think the high grade anodized aluminum this starship is made out of is also not cheap.

I was willing to spend all the way up to $150 for an awesome slingshot. I browsed all over the internet and found nothing that equaled the performance/features of this starship - certainly not at this price range. Can you tell me of any?



SmilingFury said:


> Does anyone know the words to steve miller band's The Joker?
> 
> I will start...Ok?
> 
> ...some people call me the space cowboy,
> some call me the gangster of loooooove,
> Some people call me Mauuuuuuuuurice...


This guy is just off the charts ...

Don't argue with a fool because he will drag you down to his level and then beat you with experience.

wll


----------



## SmilingFury

Me no understand anything but rhyme. Speak, try again, and talk gooder this time... Lol


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

Alright ladies. Stop what your doing. Sr.Miss is in the house to get thing brewing. My slingshot is large y'all, large like a ship. I shoot fast and i draw from the hip. My balls are flying,out of my pouch. Racoon's are dying when they open their mouth. I get crazy,my slingshot smells funky. Ladies stand back while I dance like monkey.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

My starship is long y'all, long like a crutch. I like power, its never too much. My slingshot sizzles, sizzles like bacon.slingshot is large and dead raccoons its making. Im stepping tall, tall like a tower, packing big balls full of power. Now ladies, y'all gather round. Sr.Miss is in the house, its time to get down.


----------



## SmilingFury

SmilingFury said:


> There is a very very similar feel to the arguing style of this OP and one particular persona non grata. The only person who would publicly admit to paying $130 for the home depot shooter, is the guy who wants you to buy one. No one has brought this thing up since the recent unpleasant string of threads started by a certain person. He takes the same cheap shots at Nathan. We all know who this is.
> I really hope no one is STUPID enough to take this sham seriously and WASTE THEIR MONEY on an UNSAFE apparatus like the one in question. It is POORLY MADE and has been reviewed as such BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD. I am gonna go ahead and believe him over some teenagers. Is there any part of your life that you model after what you did, or how you did it , when you were a teenager? Me either.
> Some may have taken pity on the maker and reviewed neutrally but I don't pet dogs who wag their tails and growl at me at the same time.
> Saying "But it's tail was wagging!!" wont cure a dog bite now will it?? Don't get bitten, DO NOT BUY THIS UNSAFE PRODUCT.
> I AM NOT A VENDOR. I am just another member who is tired of the cancer on our community that this person and his products are.
> Be well,
> SF





M.J said:


> Please leave me out of this, especially without asking me first.
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.


Just in case anyone is joining us late, read through the thread and see that what is happening here is a person who has previously been kicked off this forum has shown up and started posing as a consumer named oetzitheiceman with raving reviews of a dangerous $10-15 piece of doodoo slingshot which he himself is selling. He is arguing in the same way he did before, making ridiculous quotes, and also using the content others have posted, completely out of context, in order to sell his stuff to the novice hobby-curious net surfer.( most recently a moderator on this forum!!! Seriously???) He makes clear associations as if the content was about his confounded apparatus. He has done this several times before with some of the biggest names in our sport, without permission! He cannot help but to shine right thru his new account.

Don't think I am mad or upset. I simply cannot let this guy scam people when I can stop it. I am just not built that way. I am sorry. i don't know if it is my place or not, frankly I don't care. We are talking about a member who in under 100 posts went right back to doing the same stuff, only this time he added a new layer of falsehood with this stupid charade. If it doesn't insult your intelligence, then it should.

Be well,
SF


----------



## August West

SmilingFury said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very very similar feel to the arguing style of this OP and one particular persona non grata. The only person who would publicly admit to paying $130 for the home depot shooter, is the guy who wants you to buy one. No one has brought this thing up since the recent unpleasant string of threads started by a certain person. He takes the same cheap shots at Nathan. We all know who this is.
> I really hope no one is STUPID enough to take this sham seriously and WASTE THEIR MONEY on an UNSAFE apparatus like the one in question. It is POORLY MADE and has been reviewed as such BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD. I am gonna go ahead and believe him over some teenagers. Is there any part of your life that you model after what you did, or how you did it , when you were a teenager? Me either.
> Some may have taken pity on the maker and reviewed neutrally but I don't pet dogs who wag their tails and growl at me at the same time.
> Saying "But it's tail was wagging!!" wont cure a dog bite now will it?? Don't get bitten, DO NOT BUY THIS UNSAFE PRODUCT.
> I AM NOT A VENDOR. I am just another member who is tired of the cancer on our community that this person and his products are.
> Be well,
> SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave me out of this, especially without asking me first.
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just in case anyone is joining us late, read through the thread and see that what is happening here is a person who has previously been kicked off this forum has shown up and started posing as a consumer named oetzitheiceman with raving reviews of a dangerous $10-15 piece of doodoo slingshot which he himself is selling. He is arguing in the same way he did before, making ridiculous quotes, and also using the content others have posted, completely out of context, in order to sell his stuff to the novice hobby-curious net surfer.( most recently a moderator on this forum!!! Seriously???) He makes clear associations as if the content was about his confounded apparatus. He has done this several times before with some of the biggest names in our sport, without permission! He cannot help but to shine right thru his new account.
> 
> Don't think I am mad or upset. I simply cannot let this guy scam people when I can stop it. I am just not built that way. I am sorry. i don't know if it is my place or not, frankly I don't care. We are talking about a member who in under 100 posts went right back to doing the same stuff, only this time he added a new layer of falsehood with this stupid charade. If it doesn't insult your intelligence, then it should.
> 
> Be well,
> SF
Click to expand...

Hey man best be careful talking like that! Those muscular and fit kids may be looking for you next!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

My starship is freaky. Make your voice go squeaky. Pull it way back and the eye bolts get creaky. I'm hitting hard,hard like a hammer. Slaying all game till i go in the slammer. I have no shame yall. Slingshot is large and so is my game. My slingshot is juicy, sour like a pickle. Fling it over my shoulder makes my but cheeks wiggle.


----------



## Cjw

Does this mean banned again. Come on dont tease us.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

You guys got rhyming skills.
This guy is mistaken if he thinks a starship, or any other slingshot makes the kill, it's the shooter my friend.


----------



## Emitto

Too funny!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

My slingshot is fast, so fast you can't see,like watching ping pong On the Chinese TV. Its smoking,drop what toking. If king Kong was here his skull would be broken. This thing is large yall size of a barge, that big monkey thought he was in charge. He got stupid, this is a starship and hes not playing with cupid.


----------



## truthornothing

August West said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very very similar feel to the arguing style of this OP and one particular persona non grata. The only person who would publicly admit to paying $130 for the home depot shooter, is the guy who wants you to buy one. No one has brought this thing up since the recent unpleasant string of threads started by a certain person. He takes the same cheap shots at Nathan. We all know who this is.
> I really hope no one is STUPID enough to take this sham seriously and WASTE THEIR MONEY on an UNSAFE apparatus like the one in question. It is POORLY MADE and has been reviewed as such BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD. I am gonna go ahead and believe him over some teenagers. Is there any part of your life that you model after what you did, or how you did it , when you were a teenager? Me either.
> Some may have taken pity on the maker and reviewed neutrally but I don't pet dogs who wag their tails and growl at me at the same time.
> Saying "But it's tail was wagging!!" wont cure a dog bite now will it?? Don't get bitten, DO NOT BUY THIS UNSAFE PRODUCT.
> I AM NOT A VENDOR. I am just another member who is tired of the cancer on our community that this person and his products are.
> Be well,
> SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave me out of this, especially without asking me first.
> I love the takedown starship I have, yours looks like garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just in case anyone is joining us late, read through the thread and see that what is happening here is a person who has previously been kicked off this forum has shown up and started posing as a consumer named oetzitheiceman with raving reviews of a dangerous $10-15 piece of doodoo slingshot which he himself is selling. He is arguing in the same way he did before, making ridiculous quotes, and also using the content others have posted, completely out of context, in order to sell his stuff to the novice hobby-curious net surfer.( most recently a moderator on this forum!!! Seriously???) He makes clear associations as if the content was about his confounded apparatus. He has done this several times before with some of the biggest names in our sport, without permission! He cannot help but to shine right thru his new account.
> 
> Don't think I am mad or upset. I simply cannot let this guy scam people when I can stop it. I am just not built that way. I am sorry. i don't know if it is my place or not, frankly I don't care. We are talking about a member who in under 100 posts went right back to doing the same stuff, only this time he added a new layer of falsehood with this stupid charade. If it doesn't insult your intelligence, then it should.
> 
> Be well,
> SF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey man best be careful talking like that! Those muscular and fit kids may be looking for you next!
Click to expand...

He better be an awfully muscular and fit kid and have a gun and some friends #aintskeered Some of us middle agers are fit and muscular too.....#50isthenewdeadly lol


----------



## Cjw

And some of us have been martial arts instructors for 30 years.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hashtag Iloveholidayswhereitsacceptabletobehammeredat130intheafternoonasithelpswiththeinternetdowntimeaftertakingawalktoburnoneinmycar


----------



## Emitto

Do you think this starship can be pointed to the heavens! Might get one!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Enough already.


----------

